# Bobcat blower troubles



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm having problems with my highflow Bobcat blower. It's a sbx240. I'm running it on a S220. It seem to bog the machine with any amount of snow unless I'm barely creeping along. I'm kinda ticked seeing I spent a pretty penny for it and it doesn't work that great or as planned. Is there something wrong with it or my machine?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Is your machine a highflow?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes it is a highflow machine. I tired it 3 times yesterday but was so aggrivated by it i used my truck.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Check your blower for easy movement of all parts, make sure nothing is binding up. If you own a flowmeter you should check volume of flow to the circuit. Did you change your hydro filter? It could be plugged causing a decrease in flow.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

What type of snow were you trying to blow? I have a S185 with 66" blower, 873G with 74" blower and LS170 with 74" blower all standard flow and they all work great. However, this past week we had 8-10" of cement and none of mine would blow a thing. This is a first for us. Normally in most conditions the blowers work, but once in awhile the snow gets a little to wet.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

this may sound like a wise ass remark but are the hoses going to all the right ports? one did not get crossed or the wrong couple put on the end. it may work but if it's not in the right place that is why your not getting the power out of it.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you running the machine on constant flow not variable? Just brainstorming here for you!


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Is the blower and auger turning in the right direction?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I checked and double checked all the obvious stuff still no go. If will throw 40 plus feet if its only a couple inches, anything more it bogs down and throws 5 feet or less. I even tried half width passes. I have a call into Bobcat, they're going to pick the machine up at some point. I would have to imagine this setup would be an awesome setup. I will be pissed if they say everything's fine though. My 13hp Ariens throws better in 12 inches of snow compared to this thing.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That's odd... I'd have went with a 74" blower instead of the 84" but I still can't see how it shouldn't blow better than you are descibing.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Blowerman mentioned something that I want to make sure you take note of. I know that for some this is obvious but, if the snow is wet enough a snow blower (most any one) will not throw it very well-if at all. You mentioned your walk behind being able to throw farther. Was this during the same event and conditions? If so I would suspect a problem w/the Bobcat or blower. If not, maybe the snow was to wet. I have used a blower (non hi-flow) on my A300. I did not like the performance very much. I felt that I had to go to slow. If I went slow it would throw the snow pretty far. But the more I crowded the snow the shorter the distance would get.


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

I use a low flow blower on a Takeuchi. Been very happy with the performance. Blower works great in both wet and powdery conditions. Do you pre-treat the site with salt treated with Magic? I had a storm last season where the plow contractor I subbed to used to heavy of a concentration of Magic. The snow barely cleared the end of the blower. Came out like wet cement. Never thought it could cause a problem. Not a mechanical problem, but a snow condition problem.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I think I got it up and running. I feel like a complete moron. :laughing: Hydro. Fluid was low. I checked it and swore it was full. Must not have had The arms lowered all the way or something.I used it today and blew my banks back. Still some bogging, but the snow was heavy and wet from rain and melting we've had the past couple days. Guess I'll have to wait to the next event to find out for sure.


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

not sure what the year of your Bobcat, I have a 2004 S220 with a SB240, 84in, which I bought new in 04. My cat is a high flow with about a 30 gpm high flow pump. The newest S 220's have a higher flow pump, and the SBX 240 requires a higher flow pump which the newer years have. I bought a new blower this year to have a spare and was told that I couldnt use the SBX 240 due to a higher gpm requirement. I went with a new S 240 which works great, no bogging unless I blow wet heavy snow too fast. Bob


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

DaySpring Services;906134 said:


> Well I think I got it up and running. I feel like a complete moron. :laughing: Hydro. Fluid was low. I checked it and swore it was full. Must not have had The arms lowered all the way or something.I used it today and blew my banks back. Still some bogging, but the snow was heavy and wet from rain and melting we've had the past couple days. Guess I'll have to wait to the next event to find out for sure.


Good to know this. I have spent a long time outfitting my 753 with the cab enclosure 
(ton of work), heater. Made bracket for spout electrical. Have yet to run the toggle switch wiring. I checked my my hyrdro fluid level and need to add a little.

Getting very close to using a Erskine 67" blower for the first time. I hope I'm not disapponted with the performance.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

Snowzilla;919434 said:


> Getting very close to using a Erskine 67" blower for the first time. I hope I'm not disapponted with the performance.


You should check the fan motor numbers. What many people don't know is the displacement (and therefor fan rpm) is different for every 2 or 3 gpm of flow. Hopefully this blower came off a machine with a simular size hydraulic pump flow as your 753.
Ken


----------

